# Sprites mit Transparenten Hintergrund



## killersponge (2. Sep 2012)

Hi, ich möchte mit Java 2D Sprites darstellen mit transparenten Hintergrund, was auch nicht DAS problem ist. Ich möchte jedoch nicht jedes Sprite als seperate png datei oder so laden. Da gibts doch diese methode wo man alle figuren in einem Bild speichert wo zb ein grüner oder lilaner Hintergrund ist. man stellt dann einen teilbereich des bildes dar unt filtert dann die Hintergrundfarbe heraus. kann mir jmnd da weiterhelfen oder ein Fachbegriff in den Raumwerfen nach dem ich googeln kann?  wäre nett^^


----------



## JCODA (2. Sep 2012)

Ultimate Java Image Manipulation


----------



## AS3 (2. Sep 2012)

Füge doch die ganzen pngs zusammen und behalte den alpha Hintergrund?
AS3


----------

